# january 2015 rainbow babies



## Hellymay83

Hello lovely ladies, :wave:

Do we have any January rainbows? 
I'm due 5th January according to lmp, 3rd January according to day of ovulation.

:flower:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi helly! :hi: I'm right here with you :hugs:

I am so freaking out I wish I could relax :( xx


----------



## Mrs_chris_36

Jan 1st for me...which is really funny as its my birthday!


----------



## jodiejodie

Hi ladies! I got my positive today at 9dpo. Due jan 13th. I've had 3 miscarriages since July so I'm waaay nervous!!


----------



## ab75

Hi ladies, baby number 3 but pregnancy number 8 for me. Due around jan 11th. Fingers crossed for sticky beans xx


----------



## SCgirl

I'd like to join y'all... got a bfp yesterday (~9dpo), and if this pregnancy lasts, I'm due 1/14. I'm scared to death- this is BFP #4 for me- I've had 3 chemicals since early November!

I hope things are still going well for you!


----------



## Mummy to be x

SCgirl said:


> I'd like to join y'all... got a bfp yesterday (~9dpo), and if this pregnancy lasts, I'm due 1/14. I'm scared to death- this is BFP #4 for me- I've had 3 chemicals since early November!
> 
> I hope things are still going well for you!

Sorry to hear of your losses I hope this one sticks for you. Everything tightly crossed. :hugs:


----------



## SloanPet77

Hi ladies, I will be 5 weeks on Monday. 36 almost 37 years old, first child, 3 previous miscarriages. stressed.


----------



## ab75

Hi sloanpet, congrats and good luck. Come join the jan jellybeans,lots of us there already. Click on the logo in my sig xx


----------



## Lauren25xx

Hi everyone! I have had 5 mc's and I have had all tests done and it's "unexplained" i was last pregnant in July 2013... I am praying this is the one il hold in my arms! I am due on 4th January 2015! Woohoo&#9786;&#65039; Xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

January 5th here for me too ^^.


----------



## wishingalways

Hi Ladies this is pregnancy no. 5. cant believe im saying that really. Had a mc in aug 2013 at 16weeks and another in feb at 9 weeks. Praying this one sticks. Xx due Jan 4th or 5th. First scan on 27th May at 8 weeks. Going to be a long 3 weeks. X


----------



## ab75

Hi ladies, congratulations and good luck to us all xx


----------



## cheezytrish

Oops, I had started a new thread, then just realized that this one existed. I'm in the same boat. Just found out at the weekend and due Jan. 13th. I've had 2 miscarriages & 1 ectopic preg. in the past year, so it's really difficult to get excited. 

But, the good news was that there was no guarantee we'd be able to conceive again after the EP, so yay for the small victories! 

When are you all going in for your first scans? I've just moved back to Canada and I'm trying to find a GP and figure out what my next steps are.


----------



## Bespy

Looks like January 4th for my rainbow. Best of luck to you ladies!


----------



## cheezytrish

Where is everyone from?


----------



## ab75

I live in Aberdeen, Scotland xx


----------



## cheezytrish

Cool! I lived just south of London (for 6 years) until 4 months ago.


----------



## ab75

Come and join the jellybeans ladies xx


----------



## cheezytrish

Ty for the invite :)

I'll move over once I get past week 12. Last time I joined a chat like that and I think what was happening to me caused most the ladies more distress than anything else. I don't want to freak people out...especially when the first trimester is such a nervous time for a lot of us anyways.


----------



## ab75

There are quite a lot of us in the jellybeans that have had previous losses. If thats your only reason for waiting, then just join now, lol. Totally understand if you want to wait tho. I was in nov sparklers but wasn't to be, hoping this little nugget sticks xx


----------



## SCgirl

i joined the july 2014 group... and the september 2014 group... the next bfp didn't last long enough for me to join a group! but- I decided to chance it with january 2015... it's nice to have the support even when things aren't going well


----------



## ab75

I agree scgirl, hopefully this time we will all get our rainbows xx


----------



## cheezytrish

I'm heading in today for my first doctor's appointment & to arrange an early scan. I still feel preg. which is always a good sign so now we just want to rule out the change of another EP. *crossing fingers & toes that it's all good*


----------



## ab75

Good luck cheezy xx


----------



## cheezytrish

So far so good! I've never dealt with the Canadian system before but I must say, I was really impressed. The doctor was fantastic & very determined to see us through. He took a urine sample & did a blood test (I'll go in for my 2nd one on Monday to ensure my numbers are still increasing). I also already have another appointment with him next Friday and he's pre-booked my ultrasound for June. Basically, he said, if the numbers don't climb, he's putting me straight onto progesterone & potentially one other drug.

It was just such a relief to be taken seriously since I was told noone would make a full until I was technically 'recurrent' after 3 MCs. It was so nice to have a GP who really cares. 

If you girls start going in for your appointments, please let us know how it's going.


----------



## wishingalways

cheezytrish said:


> So far so good! I've never dealt with the Canadian system before but I must say, I was really impressed. The doctor was fantastic & very determined to see us through. He took a urine sample & did a blood test (I'll go in for my 2nd one on Monday to ensure my numbers are still increasing). I also already have another appointment with him next Friday and he's pre-booked my ultrasound for June. Basically, he said, if the numbers don't climb, he's putting me straight onto progesterone & potentially one other drug.
> 
> It was just such a relief to be taken seriously since I was told noone would make a full until I was technically 'recurrent' after 3 MCs. It was so nice to have a GP who really cares.
> 
> If you girls start going in for your appointments, please let us know how it's going.

What a difference having a nice gp makes. I have tried to speak to my consultant about getting progesterone but her in uk they do not condone it at all. Its so frustrating they wont even let me pay for it. I hd ivf 2 years ago and the results from my progesterone test came back low but they dont care. Ive had 2 mc and im hoping that some how this one will be different bit its so hard. The drs say its just luck but i find that really hard to believe. 

Rant over. Xx


----------



## cheezytrish

I hate to say it, but I'm glad I moved back (lived in the Uk for 6 years). I found the acute care for my ectopics was amazing, but it was incredibly difficult to get things moving when it came to miscarriages.


----------



## ab75

Glad everything is working out for you xx


----------



## alternatedi

Hi ladies!

I am due Jan 14 (or 18, depending on ovulation). 

I lost my previous baby due to a blighted ovum at 7W -- hoping for the best this time, while preparing for the worst. 

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## alternatedi

Hi ladies!

I am due Jan 14 (or 18, depending on ovulation). 

I lost my previous baby due to a blighted ovum at 7W -- hoping for the best this time, while preparing for the worst. 

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## cheezytrish

welcome to this thread alternatedi! I hope we can offer you some support or at least an online ear when you want to rant or vent :)


----------



## ab75

Hi alternatedi, congratulations, just to let you know that there's a jan jellybeans thread if u r interested, click the link in my sig xx


----------



## x_WelshGirl_x

Hi ladies. I could be joining you soon.I took a test today and had a faint positive, so I'll be testing again tomorrow and hope its darker. 
I was in the january jellybeans group last year for this jan just gone! I had a mc in june at 11weeks. I'm praying this is it for us and its a sticky bean. I will be due around 19th jan, 2 weeks before my sons birthday. I will come back tomorrow when ive tested again.


----------



## ab75

Good luck welshgirl and welcome xx


----------



## Bespy

January 4th for my rainbow. Fingers crossed for all of us! Xo


----------



## Barbieann1123

Hi ladies! 

LMP would have me due Jan 8th but FF said I ovulated late so could also be Jan 18th. Been ttc 6 years and had m/c in jan at 9 weeks. Hoping this little bean sticks!!


----------



## ab75

Hi barbieann, congratulations. Hope this is your sticky bean. Theres a jan jellybean group. Click on link in my sig if you would like to join xx


----------



## Barbieann1123

Thank you I will!! Hows everyone feeling?


----------



## ab75

I feel really sick this morning xx


----------



## cheezytrish

ab75..I'm with you today. Super sick and I had to take a nap at lunch, which is weird because at the weekend I was bouncing around full of energy, Monday till today....exhausted.

but..still pregg!!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Hi ladies :) can I join you?

I feel like this is kinda where I belong ATM- I got my BFP a few days ago & praying all is well :) 

Had a mc in feb so a bit cautious & stalking the January jellybean group but don't quite feel confident enough to contribute yet.

After the mc we were told to phone the EPU when we get to 6 weeks to book an early scan for reassurance so looking forward to that- fingers crossed all goes smoothly & we all get to meet our little rainbows in January next year! :)

Due date would be 25th January 

Xxx


----------



## cheezytrish

Hi & Congrats!!

To be honest, 5 year..I think most of us have moved over to the Jellybeans because so many of us have had MCs or problems. They're very supportive. We'll post on here but most the action is over there.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Yeah so I see- it's hard to keep up over there!!! Lol ok thanks well maybe I'll just go for it then- a bit of positive thinking never hurt anyone right? :) x


----------



## cheezytrish

Well, the nice thing is, if your msg gets lost over there, just post it here too :)


----------



## FlatShoes

Due Jan 11th after a mmc in December. 

Every day seems like weeks! Hurry up 12 weeks!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I know! :( I'm desperate to get to 6 weeks when I can ask for an early scan & hopefully see a heart beat, then 12 weeks to see a wriggly little baby! I'm so desperate to know everything is ok & for it to stay that way! Xx


----------



## SCgirl

I have a scan on Thurs at 6w1, and I'm so scared there's going to be nothing there! I thought I'd be able to relax after I got past the point of my previous chemicals, but nope. I am constantly freaking out and fearing the worst. It's driving my dh crazy.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I can only survive by assuming all is well- I can't cope with constant stress & worry, there's no reason this one should go wrong. I'm prepared for it not to be but not expecting it- positive thinking never hurt anyone! Fingers crossed your scan goes well :) I'm sure it will xxx


----------



## cheezytrish

I can completely sympathize. If I have symptoms I worry about them...if they symptoms stop I worry about them. You guys are a huge comfort though because it seems like we are all really in the same worry-boat no matter what symptoms we all have.

I'm officially 6 wks. today! One more week and I'll have made it past my longest carrying date. I'm with you guys though, I won't breath easier until after my scan on June 17th.


----------



## mamaxs4

Hello, Ladies...I got my bfp today at 12 or 13 dpo......really nervous. I lost one at 10 weeks 3 yrs ago. It was a very bad medical emergency....things feel kind of normal at the moment. I am super excited! Congrats to everyone!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Yay congrats :) I'm not far ahead of you & still feeling fairly normal, looking forward to getting some more symptoms so I know things are going well! 

Xxx


----------



## FlatShoes

Eurgh, sickness hit :(


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I have an interview when I will be 6+2!! :/

Hope you don't feel too bad!

I got my digis yesterday & got that reassuring "pregnant 2-3" :) some good progression on my lines too so fingers crossed that's a good sign.

Xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hiya,

I got my BFP 2 weeks ago at 9DPO. Estimated Due Date 17th January. 

I've had 3 early losses since October 2013 and I am also Mum to an amazing little 3 year old boy. 

I had testing for recurrent miscarriage after my 3rd loss. I got my BFP on the Thursday, managed to get hold of my consultant on the Monday and he saw me first thing Tuesday. I was diagnosed with Antiphospholipid Syndrome and prescribed 75mg Aspirin, 5mg Folic Acid and daily Clexane injections. 

My milestone is 5+3 so I've just and so got over it but I am terrified. With my son I was so ill and this time I'm not. I have an early scan in 6 days so hoping that gives us some reassurance.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Fingers crossed for your scan! Xx


----------



## gertrude

Hiya
Can I tentatively come in here? I lost our second child (first is a stamping 3 year old :D) in January after a TFMR @ 17.5 weeks :( I'm terrified this one is going to be poorly too. I will only be 5 weeks on Saturday. I haven't told anyone other than my OH and this board now. I can't do that again. Will be having early scan (if it's a sticky one) then the harmony NIPT to find out for sure this time @ 10 weeks (though it takes up to 2 weeks for the results to come through). If baby is poorly again we will terminate again.
These next 7 weeks are going to be hell :( I'm so scared. If baby was healthy for a variety of other reasons it would be all shades of awesome but I'm not letting myself think about that yet. I just can't.
So if it's OK can I settle in here to get through the next few weeks? I don't want to join the main jellybeans thread and have to leave again like last time :( or is this thread not for TFMR mummies?


----------



## cheezytrish

gertrude said:


> Hiya
> Can I tentatively come in here? I lost our second child (first is a stamping 3 year old :D) in January after a TFMR @ 17.5 weeks :( I'm terrified this one is going to be poorly too. I will only be 5 weeks on Saturday. I haven't told anyone other than my OH and this board now. I can't do that again. Will be having early scan (if it's a sticky one) then the harmony NIPT to find out for sure this time @ 10 weeks (though it takes up to 2 weeks for the results to come through). If baby is poorly again we will terminate again.
> These next 7 weeks are going to be hell :( I'm so scared. If baby was healthy for a variety of other reasons it would be all shades of awesome but I'm not letting myself think about that yet. I just can't.
> So if it's OK can I settle in here to get through the next few weeks? I don't want to join the main jellybeans thread and have to leave again like last time :( or is this thread not for TFMR mummies?

Wow, what an incredibly difficult thing to go through. You poor thing! You are most def. welcome here and on the jellybean thread as many of us have had previous problems. lolly talked me into joining the other thread too :) Everyone is very supportive but feel free to stay here and type about anything from embarrassing gas to successful scans.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Welcome Gertrude :)

What an awful thing to go through, I can't even imagine :(

Nothing we can do to get through the next few weeks other than be on here to support eachother.

Xxx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Need a bit of positive thinking ladies- I'm worried :(

Woke up this morning & my boobs didn't hurt to lie on any more. There have been different pains, twinges, a few times throughout the day but not sore to roll over like it was. 

I have been tired & a little queasy but not hungry, & have definitely been bloated more than before.

I'm just 5 weeks- tell me it's normal not to feel overly pregnant yet? & for things to come & go/change a bit?

It's too early to do a scan so I know I just have to wait it out, but last pg (mc) I had bad pains at 5 1/2wks then bleeding at 7 & it was all over soon after. So I'm just praying this one doesn't go the same way :(

Xxx


----------



## gertrude

Ah mate this pregnancy thing is so difficult isn't it :(

Look at it this way - yes, things change all the time. I don't have the twinges anymore but I do have dizziness and nausea (bring back the twinges!). It changes on a daily basis, if not hourly. 

But ultimately, apart from contact sport, there isn't a lot you can change about the outcome. Worrying certainly won't change anything other than making you stressed and anxious (which then affects sleep etc etc).

So be kind to yourself. Let the path just open up in front of you and follow it :) I know it's hard and there are just no guarantees in life. If my baby is going to be poorly again it has already been decided, before I even knew I was expecting again. I just have to go with it and see what is lined up this time for me.

Don't get me wrong I'm terrified of the next 7/8 weeks. Terrified. But I know that letting that feeling take over won't change a thing. 

Post here and don't stress on your own :) We're all anxious but for different reasons :) We can keep each other sane :haha:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Thanks Gertrude, I've been feeling so positive up until today! :(

Xxx


----------



## gertrude

Of course you are, it's getting close to the time it went wrong last time. It's only totally natural to be worried (and I'd be more worried if you weren't iyswim!).

But you can't change the outcome. Be kind to yourself. Just keep putting one foot in front of another and see what each day brings :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I had hardly any symptoms last week. 6 weeks hit and bam, I'm as sick as a dog :lol:
Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I just said to DH "I just want to be sick for the next 7 weeks!!" 

Really hope my symptoms step up soon.

Thanks guys

Xxx


----------



## gertrude

I know what you mean but you really don't :haha:

This is just such a long slog isn't it. My working today has helped with making the time go a bit quicker :) drs tomorrow so things will be a bit more real then. 

Still totally bricking it. 

Positive thoughts to everyone on the thread :)


----------



## SCgirl

I just feel like i have a horrible hangover- it's horrible. I've spent the majority of the weekend sleeping since I've been so uncomfortable. My emotions are also insane- poor dh. I havent actually thrown up yet, but come quite close. Also been having bad cramps come and go that still worry me. Hope this ends up being worth it! I'm gonna be so upset if i suffer through this only to lose it again...


----------



## gertrude

Hearing the heartbeat is a good sign though x


----------



## cheezytrish

I completely know what you guys mean. I'm super queasy but no throwing up, and a part of me wants to just feel ok again, and another part of me is going 'hooray! still preggers!!"

On a happy note, I'm 7weeks today - the longest I've ever made it!!


----------



## ab75

Cheezy I feel exactly the same, but as long as I feel like crap I know that my nugget is still in there. Yay to 7 weeks xx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Yay for 7 weeks! 

Last night & this morning I felt sick & thought I might puke any minute... I was like 'be careful what you wish for!' But yay, hopefully things are all good still :)

Xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/Snapbucket/67C93947-9A37-421E-BF84-B42674F1A3B2_zpsi0oajgmx.jpg

Meet our baby. 
I am so so relieved. Baby is measuring bang on. We even saw a little heartbeat. Hubby and I cried our eyes out! :cloud9:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Aww yay congrats! Hi beany! :hi: 

Xxx


----------



## gertrude

Yay congrats! Am super pleased for you!

It's funny isn't it, I will have an early scan to get dates for my blood test. And whilst for most people that is a positive, a good thing, for me it will just make it harder because whilst baby may (or may not, who knows) be viable, they could still be poorly and have the same as my last one did :(

Sorry just thinking how things have changed, with my first it never even crossed my mind. With this one, it's all I can think about.


----------



## cheezytrish

Congrats on seeing your little bean for the first time!!


----------



## gertrude

Saw my Dr, she is going to refer me to the consultant so just wait to hear from her now.

As long as my early scan means I can know when 10 weeks is it's all fine. 

Back to ignoring the whole thing again for me.


----------



## ab75

Got an early scan tomorrow, so scared xx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Fingers crossed for tomorrow ab75 :)

Gertrude that's a long time to wait, is it likely to happen again? I'm sure everything will be just fine- all we can do is try & be positive :)

Xxx


----------



## gertrude

Yes, there is an increase of it happening again. At 10 weeks I can have the blood test. Until then it's just a waiting game. I haven't signed in with my GPs practice midwives because until I know the outcome of the tests I don't want to engage with them.

Just a long waiting game really.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Fingers crossed Ab!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I haven't registered with the mw team yet either. Will see how the next week or so goes, hopefully get an early scan that will be good news & will register then. Xxx


----------



## alternatedi

Hi ladies.

I had a bit of a scary weekend - starting spotting early Saturday morning, which got worse with back pain and cramps. I ended up in the emergency room on Sunday evening, where I received an internal us. I know my ovulation date, but the us measured me 4 days behind, and no baby was present, only a yolk sack. They took blood which confirmed my hcg had doubled properly so far this pregnancy. They also confirmed my cervix was closed.

They couldn't find the cause of bleeding and sent me home with a "threatened mc" diagnosis.

Yesterday the spotting got worse, and today I'm back to brown spotting.

My regular doctor has scheduled an us for Friday morning, so I'm holding my breath until then!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Oh no! Fingers crossed that's it & the spotting stops now & you're just measuring a bit behind- it may just have taken longer to implant & that's why you're a bit behind. Hope things go well for you over the next few days.

Xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

O gosh. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## cheezytrish

ugh....so stressful! Praying for you.


----------



## alternatedi

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Hera

Alte - how did everything go, I am so sorry for your stress xx 

Pls could I join you ladies, I am due on 6 Jan 2015 and super nervous. Had ruptured ectopic in October which resulted in emergency surgery and loss of my right tube then miscarriage in January, now keeping everything crossed this lil crumpet makes it!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Cute nickname for your little beany! I think we might call this one Cookie but won't decide on her nickname till we've had our scan.

:) of course you can join, welcome :)

Any updates guys? Hope everyone is ok :)


----------



## ab75

Hope you are ok Diana.
I had scan today, saw hb, measuring 7+5 xx


----------



## wantabean2

hi ladies can I join please? im technically due Feb 3rd but I get to have a section before I turn 38 weeks so that takes me back into mid Jan :) this is pregnancy number 10 for me :0 pregnancy is not an easy ride at all :/ I have two gorgeous sons already. my eldest was born at 38 weeks. he was critically ill and we got told he wouldn't pull through the night. He is now a seriously intelligent 3 year who is currently undergoing assessments for Autism. He is a fantastic child :) I then fell pregnant when he was only 6 months old and had another boy :) he decided to come early and my waters went at 32 weeks :0 he is a smashing lil boy and is just so happy :) 

that's my story lol

My last mc was in March and I found out 5 day ago that im pregnant again :happydance: I called epu and asked for an early scan and they agreed lol just like that so im booked in for the 10th June where I should be 6 weeks :) I cant wait to have another baby but im terrified of mcing again or having to do another neonatal journey. I look forward to joining you ladies on this crazy journey :)

loads of sticky bean dust to you all 

xxxx


----------



## anxious mommy

Still waiting for my first u/s, but by lmp, I'm due Jan 24th. I'm hoping for good news on June 3 at my first appointment. Lots of sharp pain in the hip region, but no spotting. 2 previous beautiful girls - one returned to Heaven too soon- and 2 mc (and chemical at 4 and a mmc at 9 though baby stopped growing at 5w5d.) Hoping for sticky baby number 3.


----------



## alternatedi

Hey ladies. I'm still waiting it out - very light brown spotting. The only thing keeping me sane is knowing I have an Ultrasound on Friday. :wacko:


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Hi & welcome to the new ladies :)

Fingers crossed still for those of you who had spotting- it's so scary. But if you haven't had any pain it will hopefully be ok- & a scan will help to reassure you :)

This time last pg was when the pains started, although I didn't fully realise it wasn't normal. If I get through this week the next thing I'll be looking for will be spotting! With DS I spotted a bit at 6 weeks.

Took my digi today & got a 3+ so I'm progressing which I'm taking as a good sign.

When do you think I should call the EPU?

Xxx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Oh no ladies, the spotting has started over here too :(

Will see what happens over the weekend & phone EPU on Monday either way I think.

:( really hope it's just the kind of spotting I had with DS that goes away & baby is fine, rather than another mc- I've had no pain.

Keep your fingers crossed for me please ladies!

Xxx


----------



## cheezytrish

I think if you are feeling unsure, call EPU, especially since it may take them a few days to get you in. Try not to call on Mondays if you can - my hubby used to work for the NHS and he said Mondays were hell - since most people do the 'wait and see' over the weekend then call in first thing.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Oh ok good point. Maybe I'll call tomorrow.


----------



## ab75

Good luck 5yearplan xx


----------



## alternatedi

5 year, so sorry that you've joined the spotted owl club! FX it resolves quickly.

I'm still spotting nearly a week now - very light brown, more like brown tinged cm. U/s tomorrow, so very anxious for it!


----------



## ab75

Good luck today Diana, hope all is ok xx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Fingers crossed for you, keep us posted! I've not had anything since yesterday afternoon but I know it'll be back, with DS it cw back a few times over about 3-4 dys I think.

Xxx


----------



## SCgirl

Good luck ladies- that is the worst feeling! I still keep expecting to see blood every time I go 'cause I've had bad cramping but thankfully have not (which could just be my progesterone suppl.). This morning I woke up nauseous, but I can't remember if that's a normal thing for me or not haha. However all other symptoms (usually waking up many times needing to pee, breast tenderness which has always been my telling sign) are gone- which has me nervous. Sure, it could come back in a few hours and have me uncomfortable again, but y'all know how it goes with disappearing symptoms after loss!


----------



## ab75

I hope your symptoms come back soon sc to let you know that your bean is fine xx


----------



## cheezytrish

I HATE when symptoms vanish - no matter how 'normal' it is. I hope you are all doing well -just preg. enough but not miserably sick.

Welcome to the new ladies - thanks for sharing your stories even though I'm sure it's been a tough go.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I was felling really sick this morning but not much the rest of the day... Only spotted a tiny amount... Tomorrow is likely to be the day which will tell me which way it will go- with my mc day 3 of spotting & it got heavier, whereas this once-a-day gunk carried on with DS for approx 5 days.

I'm praying it's good- & hoping it means the baby is nestling in for the long haul, like DS did. With the mc I didn't bleed until later, so maybe it didn't nestle in properly or there was no baby to do it. That's what I'm thinking anyway- until I know otherwise I'm taking this spotting as a good sign.

Any news from anyone else? Hoping to hear some good news...

Keeping fingers tightly crossed for everyone- what a rollercoaster :/ but we deserve our rainbows ladies :)

Xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Nothing new here really. Sickness is pretty bad!


----------



## anxious mommy

I had a spotting scare today, but it turned out to be a scrape on the outside due to vaginal dryness (a sometime symptom of my pregnancies). Still sent my blood pressure through the roof and I've been imagining (?) minor cramping ever since. I can't wait till my first scan on Tuesday.


----------



## mamaxs4

Hello, everyone....just reading over the posts and the scares. This is a very nerve wracking time for us....I was going back over my previous posts from 2011 when I lost my last one...it's kind of like a diary on here. I go back and compare....I started bleeding off and on starting at 5 weeks. I am getting close to 6 weeks and no bleeding! Plus I have more symptoms! I feel a little more relaxed now...not much but a little. I hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I do the same- I use the same app now as I did with both previous pregnancies & go back & compare. This one seems to be hoist the way of my successful first pregnancy so I'm feeling positive on the whole. Just hoping to see a heart beat on a scan soon so I can fully enjoy it rather than half expecting to find out there's no baby...

I've been fairly sick & fairly tired- back at work tomorrow after a week off so that should be interesting!! :/ 

Hope everyone else is doing well

Xxx


----------



## mamaxs4

Could someone tell me how to post siggys? I have forgotten how. Nevermind...I got it!


----------



## cheezytrish

So..my poor family. My worst symptom is that I'm ultra-emotional. We share a water-line with my parents house at the moment (long story) and as a result if someone over there has a shower or flushes to toilet, we have zero water. My sister was visiting them this weekend (family of 4)..so lots of load on our water system. 

Anyhow...I started my shower and halfway through (fully soaped up, one leg shaved), the water suddenly goes cold then vanishes completely. I was cold, soapy and miserable when I called over. Typically I'd just laugh at crazy situations like this, but today it felt like a major tragedy. My mum keeps telling me to 'stop being emotional'...which is of course, basically impossible since I didn't choose to be this way.

Anyhow, that's been my worst emo-moment, minus crying over an episode of House where a baby was sick (didn't manage to finish watching that one).

Anyone else had any crazy moments?


----------



## SCgirl

Random nostalgic things will set me off- heard the theme song to reading rainbow and started crying! DH gets lots of laughs! (Any random thing or thought can cause it too... Crazy hormones)


----------



## gertrude

Oh my god, symptoms have well and truly kicked in here :( a level of dizziness and light headedness that is making it hard to be at work. Added to that my DD woke me up 5 times last night because she was ill. I feel like the walking dead today.

Spoke to te bereavement midwife too to ask about scans etc and I will get a letter in the post from my consultant soon but who knows when. So I just have to sit tight and wait and try to not let it get the better of me. I'm still so terrified and still don't really have a clear testing plan in place (lots of options but I just don't know what to do).

I was 6 weeks on saturday so still very early days for me. I assume the scan will be around 8 weeks anyway, to check viability and dates and we can then discuss the testing. I'm going to give ARC a call around then too and talk it through with them.

God this is stressful. In a way I would like no symptoms so I don't get reminded of it all the time but I quite like how woozy I feel :) I know the hormones are doing something :)


----------



## Rose1978

Hope nobody minds me jumping in. I'm due on Jan 2nd, I think but dating scan isn't for another 3 weeks which feels a lifetime away right now. 
I had a miscarriage at 7 weeks at Christmas 2012 and even though this pregnancy has been very different and I'm now 9 and a bit weeks I'm still terrified especially more so after feeling like I've lost all my symptoms. My nausea was appalling but I think I found it reassuring but since Friday evening it's pretty much disappeared. I still think I'm a hormonal nightmare though which I'm hoping is a good sign. I never thought I'd go to bed wishing I'd wake up feeling sick but I do. Anyway, I feel the need to vent and I hope all you ladies are doing well - or not - if that makes sense?! Hurrah for feeling sick and awful I say!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

I'm not as emotional this pg as I was with my mc- I was like the hormonal botch from hell, snapping at people for no reason & crying at stupid things. Really had to try hard to keep my tongue in check at work! :/

This time I'm much more chilled & not been affected really.

The sickness has massively caught up with me this week- omg I feel nauseous pretty much all the time! Eating helps for like a minute. If I leave it too long, or try to do anything while in that state I wretch. No sick yet but I feel it's only a matter of time!! I think the actual sickness started about 12 weeks last time (just when I thought it would get better!!) :/

Xxx


----------



## mamaxs4

Had a major scare this morning....I had some bright orange spotting...very, very slight....only when I wiped tmi, sorry....happened maybe 3 times....but after the m/c it scared me.....I'm calmer now, but still. Trying to just stay calm.


----------



## cheezytrish

If you have MCed before, you have every reasonable right to ask for a reassurance scan - if it would help. I think, since this is try #4 for me, if there's even a teeny drop, I'm going postal and calling the EPU.


----------



## mamaxs4

Could they see anything at 6 weeks? I would rather not have one if they are just going to tell me they can't see it...I went through that with my last pregnancy. They couldn't see the baby till nine weeks. I have had early scans before....I feel ok right now....I think I'm going to take it easy right now.


----------



## SCgirl

mamaxs4 said:


> Could they see anything at 6 weeks? I would rather not have one if they are just going to tell me they can't see it...I went through that with my last pregnancy. They couldn't see the baby till nine weeks. I have had early scans before....I feel ok right now....I think I'm going to take it easy right now.

My pic is from 6w0d. I almost freaked out at first during the u/s, because I thought it was a big sac with nothing in it, but she zoomed in and showed us the baby- which is my pic right now. We also saw and heard the heartbeat!

I've been having some bad cramping off and on today- it has me very worried. thankfully i've seen no blood (although that could just be progesterone). I have a scan on Thursday, and don't know if I want to see what's going on in there....


----------



## brunettebimbo

My profile picture is 6+3. 
If your worried I would contact EPAU.


----------



## mamaxs4

I had a little bit more spotting...I got scared and went the ER...the doc examined me but did not do an ultrasound. He said he didn't see any bleeding....I ran out of minutes on my phone and can't call my dr. I don't think they'll be happy I went. I just don't think they understand just how scared I am of hemorrhaging again. I really hope this baby is sticky...


----------



## cheezytrish

I hate to say it, but it's better to be a bit annoying than to worry yourself sick. The doctor should have done an u/s if you were bleeding. Bypass your doc and go to the EPU.


----------



## wantabean2

Hey ladies how are you all? I ended up at epu yesterday as I was having pains and they were concerned about ectopic :/ luckily everything was as it should be except im having TWINS!!!!! I can't believe it lol im in so much shock. Back in two weeks to make sure they are developing properly :D I just can't believe it lol xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Wow how exciting :happydance:


----------



## cheezytrish

wantabean2 said:


> Hey ladies how are you all? I ended up at epu yesterday as I was having pains and they were concerned about ectopic :/ luckily everything was as it should be except im having TWINS!!!!! I can't believe it lol im in so much shock. Back in two weeks to make sure they are developing properly :D I just can't believe it lol xxx

What an awesome surprise!! CONGRATS!


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Twins! Omg congrats!!! Lol

Mama sorry to hear you had a scare. I'm sure it's all fine & if you'd rather not have an early scan then that's up to you, but they should be able to see something from 6 weeks onwards, plus they might not be able to see you right away anyway, so it might be worth booking a scan in advance? 

I was told to call when I got to 6-7 weeks & book a reassurance scan, when I rang up yesterday she was fine with that & I had the next available appointent, which isn't until Monday. That should be a good time to scan if all is well so I'm looking forward to it. You are quite within your rights to ask for a scan if that's what you want to do :)

Xxx


----------



## ab75

Want, congratulations on twins xx


----------



## wantabean2

thanks ladies :) just hoping that they develop properly. it was too early to see much of anything but im excited lol bit scared to get too attached as im not so good at the pregnancy thing :/ how is everyone? mama sorry to hear about the scare, how you holding up? 5_year that's great you are getting a scan :) my epu were like that too, I was ment to go in on Tuesday for a reassurance scan too but that's been moved to a week on Tuesday xxx


----------



## gertrude

Urgh ladies another one with nausea here and an upset tum though no sickness (I am rarely sick though). It's the dizziness that I find the hardest when that kicks in on top of nausea it's just miserable.

I've also got a constant ache, right near my pubic bone :( it doesn't hurt but it's constantly aching :( Anyone else have this? I can't remember in either of my previous 2 pregnancies :(

I've also been pretty poorly with a virus so I'm really run down. Could do with stopping the world for a bit tbh!

Still, 7 weeks tomorrow, am hoping for my consultant appt soon to have a dating scan and to discuss testing options :)


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Aww Gertrude sorry you're feeling rough! :( my DS is poorly with a cough & cold & I've just started sneezing & have a sore throat so I bet I hve that to look forwar to! Lol

I sometimes have a bruised feeling down one side of my pubic bone, not so much an ache or pain but a feeling iyswim!

I was so tired yesterday I fell asleep at 7pm!! Woke up when the take-away pizza arrived then went straight to bed!! Lol (couldn't face cooking & DH was working from home till 10pm!)!! & I could have stated there this morning & go back now!! Lol

Xxx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just had a hospital midwife ring to cancel my consultant appointment next week. The midwife who rang has well upset me. Said to leave it until after the 18th scan and then book in with him. She said "if" I make it that far and that if I'm going to miscarry then there's nothing they can do. She also said that she didn't want me to wait until the 12 week scan to find out about a missed miscarriage. FFS, way to make a pregnant woman feel worse :cry:


----------



## gertrude

brunettebimbo said:


> Just had a hospital midwife ring to cancel my consultant appointment next week. The midwife who rang has well upset me. Said to leave it until after the 18th scan and then book in with him. She said "if" I make it that far and that if I'm going to miscarry then there's nothing they can do. She also said that she didn't want me to wait until the 12 week scan to find out about a missed miscarriage. FFS, way to make a pregnant woman feel worse :cry:

sorry if I e missed something, I've been trying to keep up with the thread but I feel so dire I'm struggling. Why was your consultant appt cancelled?

She sounds like a shit MW tbh, I wouldn't be happy with that at all. Perhaps you need to speak to someone about what she said. Some people just don't think :growlmad:

:hugs:


----------



## gertrude

Afm I feel like absolute crap :( can someone please tell me this is normal?

I feel nauseous, yes that's fine. I feel tired, yes I can see that's normal. But I also feel like I need to cry :( and I also have this virus which is making me ache like flu, and making my temp soar and fall just like flu, but no other symptoms whatsoever. I mean what's that about?

I can't cry, I'm not upset or sad. I know its just hormones but I feel just so terrible :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

gertrude said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Just had a hospital midwife ring to cancel my consultant appointment next week. The midwife who rang has well upset me. Said to leave it until after the 18th scan and then book in with him. She said "if" I make it that far and that if I'm going to miscarry then there's nothing they can do. She also said that she didn't want me to wait until the 12 week scan to find out about a missed miscarriage. FFS, way to make a pregnant woman feel worse :cry:
> 
> sorry if I e missed something, I've been trying to keep up with the thread but I feel so dire I'm struggling. Why was your consultant appt cancelled?
> 
> She sounds like a shit MW tbh, I wouldn't be happy with that at all. Perhaps you need to speak to someone about what she said. Some people just don't think :growlmad:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I have antiphospholipid syndrome and have to take Clexane injections, aspirin and 5mg folic acid daily so I am under consultant care. I saw a different consultant this week who just checked that I was ok etc. The midwife said I don't need the appointment next week because there's nothing he can do yet. That's fair enough but now all I can think about is missed miscarriages! :(

I'm sure your nausea, tiredness and emotions are normal, I'm feeling the same! Not sure about your temperature though, maybe speak to your midwife?


----------



## cheezytrish

Whoahwhoah...wait a second. I'm 99% certain that if you are under a consultants care, the MW cannot go and cancel the consultants appointment. I think she's severely overstepped her bounds. I would call the consultants office/secretary or go in and let them know what this midwife is doing. If you are on meds, they need to be supervised.

I asked my hubby as well, since he used to work in the NHS and he says only the consultant can make that decision. You need to speak to them and you may need to lodge a complaint if they don't deal with it.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I will ring my own midwife on Monday and see what she says. I originally had an appointment on the 13th. My midwife rang yesterday and said they had booked me in the gynaecology ward but I needed to be seen on obstetrics so had to move my appointment to the 12th. A different midwife, one from the hospital, called today and said I don't need to be seen by him because I had seen another consultant this Wednesday just gone.


----------



## gertrude

Good grief that sounds confusing :D


----------



## ab75

Nice mw bb. Hope you get some answers when you phone on mon. Your bean is your sticky rainbow so don't worry about what the bitch of a mw said xxx


----------



## cheezytrish

How are we all this weekend, still sticky and sicky ? (sorry, I know it's terrible but I couldnt help myself :) 

I am miraculously still preg and 9 wks this coming Tuesday....is anyone else starting to have the "wow, this might all really be happening" feeling?


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Still feeling sicky & hopefully sticky over here!! Lol

Scan is tomorrow so just starting to get nervous. Really hope all is well!

Xxx


----------



## wantabean2

5_Year_Plan said:


> Still feeling sicky & hopefully sticky over here!! Lol
> 
> Scan is tomorrow so just starting to get nervous. Really hope all is well!
> 
> Xxx

how was your scan today? hope all is well xxx


----------



## cheezytrish

Yeah - we need a scan update 5-year :)

Yay, I'm officially 9wks today. My scan is next Tuesday and I'm actually getting excited now instead of being fearful. On the whinge side: still nauseous but no throwing up (BLEAH). Eating heavy stuff like toast is the only thing that seems to help..oh and fruit smoothies. Super tired but BBs are starting to get less sore. Wow...we actually seem to be having babies this time round :D I can't believe it. 

Oh...gertrude....I hear you on the emotional thing. Yikes, I am so touchy right now and my poor DH has luckily been extra patient b/c I feel like I end up taking it out on him alot. 

hehe...oh, my mum (who I'm starting to think never actually had children), said "you know, you really should only be gaining weight in your belly" The rest of your body should be fit. LOL I think she's been watching too many celebs have babies b/c my body certainly seems to disagree with her.


----------



## ab75

Lol cheezy, I look like I'm 6 months by the time it gets to bedtime, so fat and bloated. Congratulations on 9 weeks xx


----------



## cheezytrish

hehe...on a funny side note...I have 2 scars from my ectopic, and with my expanding girth I have a sort of 'evil belly' with 2 slanty eyes on it. Once my belly is a bit bigger, I'll post a pic. I think it's going to look really funny when I get big.


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Lol!!! You ladies make me laugh :)

I have stretchmarks on my lower belly from last time- am I going to get stretchmarks on my stretchmarks? :/ I love these ones (my baby graffiti) but I'm lucky I can cover them as they're mostly below the belly button so high bikini bottoms are fine- I have a feeling I won't be so lucky this time round!!!

Update from me: scan went great, heartbeat flash-flashing & measuring ahead a few days so EDD is 22nd now.

I'll attach a pic in a separate post...

I'm scared of being sick after Monday morning when my body wouldn't give up until I'd brought up something, despite my empty stomach, but am nauseous & dry heaving a lot so it's bound to happen again :( I'm dreading it & almost don't want to go to sleep for fear of how I'll feel come morning- does that sound crazy? It's not even that bad?! I just hope it doesn't last too long.

Hope you ladies are well :)

Xxx


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Here's my little Pip! :)
Xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

Ps why does it turn all my pics upside down?!?!


----------



## ab75

Cute scan pic xx


----------



## cheezytrish

yay for the little pip! Don't worry, the bean doesn't mind being upside down :D


----------



## wantabean2

Aww what a great scan pic :D 
Congrats on 9weeks :D:D 

I'm feeling pretty sick these days :D never been so happy to be ill lol am starting to get really antsy about my scan next week :/ I HATE ultrasounds :/ 

How is everyone? Xxx


----------



## ab75

I hate ultrasounds too, until I see movement or heartbeat. 
My nausea has gone, starting healthy eating now lol.
Congrats on feeling so ill!! Xx


----------



## gertrude

I got my scan and consultant appointment through. 30th for scan, consultant 3 days after. Have decided to have the CVS this time. Just waiting now. Waiting is tough.


----------



## cheezytrish

Sorry, what's a CVS?


----------



## gertrude

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/chorionic-villus-sampling/Pages/Introduction.aspx

I had an amnio last time but you have to be 15 weeks for that and I'd rather not wait that long again


----------



## brunettebimbo

OMG I couldn't do that. Sounds scary. 

We've declined all tests. My midwife tried to push them but I said no.


----------



## gertrude

And it should be down to each parent :hugs: :coffee: :flower: 

I had a TFMR (termination for medical reasons) at 17.5 weeks in jan because baby had chromosome abnormalities. And it is totally a personal choice about what each of us would choose. But I will be tested again because there is an increase in it happening again and if it has, I will terminate again.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Sorry I don't really understand. What do you mean by chromosome abnormalities?


----------



## gertrude

I think I've already put on here (but it might be another thread) baby had Down's syndrome.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Ah right. 

Each to their own :hugs: Sorry you had to go through that. 

That's the testing we declined.


----------



## gertrude

Absolutely it's each to their own. Never doubted the decision either but doesn't make it any easier. It has however ruined this whole first trimester. I feel sick with fear it might have happened again and whilst I know what we would do, and whilst I know nothing can change the outcome, especially not fear, it doesn't get better.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I bet it has. 

Totally different situation for myself. I've suffered 3 losses and this first trimester has just been full of fear. I'm wishing the days away to second trimester!


----------



## gertrude

Crap isn't it. I see expecting mums just full of joy and feel genuine jealousy. Not the horrid kind, just would absolutely love to be in that world with no fear.

Since our TFMR I've met so many with sad stories :( it's a wonder we ever manage to procreate really!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I said to my husband the other day. I wish I still had that naivety like I did with my sons pregnancy. Hardly worried at all with him because bad things didn't happen to people like us.


----------



## gertrude

Yep same here. Funny old world isn't it really.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep :wacko:


----------



## anxious mommy

Update. I got great news on my pregnancy. I just ovulated late and caught it earlier than I thought. So, today, I'm 7w6ds and my adjusted due date makes my rainbow a Feb. 1 rainbow so I'm moving over to that thread. Good luck ladies. Happy pregnancies.


----------



## gertrude

How is everyone getting on?


----------



## wishingalways

Sorry haven't had a chance to read up what's been happening over the past 6 weeks. Hope everyone is doing OK. Been at the end of my tether since the 12 week scan knowing that at 16 weeks my little summer was lost. Been using a Doppler daily to put my mind at ease but slowly now at almost 16weeks starting to relax a little. 
Got my next scan in 9 days and will then tell everyone the news. 
Its so hard to relax when you know things can go wrong. Xx


----------

